# I need your help badly



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well Big George, my old common goldfish and the first goldfish I ever owned is now on the decline. I got him well over 2 years ago and when I got him his age was unknown but I obtained him at around 6" long in a 10 gallon tank with another common goldfish as his tankmate. In the past month he has made a fantastic recovery from a finrot and external ulcers outbreak which focused only on him and not his tank mate. After dosing the proper amount of melafix he healed up fo the most part and had slightly deformed fins. This being his second outbreak of this type of attack I had started to worry about an immune system issue. Yesterday he had difficulty swimming and just stayed in one corner of his tank. This morning I found him stuck the the filter intake and I turned the filter off and added an airstone to the tank. I tried to encourage him to eat but he won't take anything and he's lost most of his strenght to move. He appears to have a swim bladder issue that I've seen occur on fish I've had in the past. I want to ask if anyone thinks it is possible that he can make it or if anyone honestly thinks that he doesn't have fighting chance, in which case I owe it to him to just put him down. Any opinions are valuable, I really need some help. This fish is older then my dog and has been with me longer, our entire family loves this funny little fish and I just gotta know what is better for him.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Sadly Big george has passed, I don't think he could have been helped anyway


----------

